# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Formatting text - First letter Uppercase only

## schuh

I am looking for the format to use when I only want the first letter of a field in Uppercase.  I can find all Lowercase or all Uppercase but don't know how to do first letter only.  Thanks.

----------


## Allan Murphy

Schuh

You could use StrConv(string, conversion) where conversion is UpperCase, LowerCase or ProperCase.
Suppose you have entered text in a field called LastName then the following code would convert the first letter of the LastName to a ProperCase e.g. jones would become Jones 
Private Sub LastName_AfterUpdate()
LastName = StrConv(LastName, vbProperCase)
End Sub

Have a look at the Strconv function at this location  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/253911/en-us.

----------


## schuh

Thanks.  I will try this.

----------

